# Internal server error 500



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Is anyone else having problems posting today, a few times I have made a post in a thread and clicked "post reply" I had a box come up referring to "Editor Changes" followed by a automated directing to an error page.......Thought I'd been banned! :crying:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Conscript said:


> Is anyone else having problems posting today, a few times I have made a post in a thread and clicked "post reply" I had a box come up referring to "Editor Changes" followed by a automated directing to an error page.......Thought I'd been banned! :crying:


Has this happened again or was it just a one off?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Has this happened again or was it just a one off?


It happened a few times mate, but I made a few posts last night and didn't have any more problems, so maybe it was a just glitch in the matrix!


----------

